# Kindle Touch-Landscape Mode?



## xquisite (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi,
I already pre-ordered the Kindle Touch  but does it have landscape mode like the previous Kindles? I chatted online with two different CS representatives. One said yes and one said no, so I'm kind of confused...   I hope it does. It'll be good to have that option.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I wouldn't think they'd remove that capability, but it's not explicitly stated anywhere in the tech specs.  And I didn't notice it demo'd in any of the videos. . . .good question!

Anyone?  Anyone?  Beuhler?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Haven't got a clue. I *hope* it's still there.  It is on the new "Baby Kindle"


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Haven't got a clue. I *hope* it's still there. It is on the new "Baby Kindle"


I'd guess it is still there then. 'Cause if they were going to eliminate it anywhere it would surely be on that simplest one.


----------



## fabiolf (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I have recently owned a KT and I was also very frustrated with the lack of a landscape mode. After an extensive search I found the best possible solution for this problem: to extend the kindle functionality and provide the landscape mode as if it were native, including a menu option to change the orientation on-the-fly, while reading.

Everything is accomplished by jailbreaking the KT and installing some custom code. It is all explained in http://wiki.mobileread.com/wiki/Kindle_Touch_Hacking.

I am used to hack things (always following some guide found in internet made by some real genius that deserve the whole credit), so I made this happen somewhat easily but I must warn you that you may find yourself doing some tricky things 

Personally I followed this steps (all found in the above link)
- Jailbreak the KT (to be able to install custom code)
- Install "usbnetworking" (to be able to ssh to KT and run some commands)
- Install "SSH access over Wifi" (optional, to be able to ssh to KT via Wifi)
- Install "GUI Launcher" (to create the menu with some new functions including changing page orientation in reading mode and in PDF view mode)

The last step just adds menu options that point to scripts that already exists in the KT. So, the most weird thing of all this is that the functionality of the "landscape mode" always existed in KT! It is just hidden! Now, why Amazon supplies KT with this functionality and just keep it hidden when they know everybody is complaining!? I just can't figure out the reason. I don't think they became what they became doing stupid things like these. It must have a reason. Anyone?

That's it! Just wanted to share!
Fabio


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

They hide it so they can "upgrade" you in the next software update!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Note that modifying the software in this way is against the terms of service and would likely void your warranty.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

fabiolf said:


> The last step just adds menu options that point to scripts that already exists in the KT. So, the most weird thing of all this is that the functionality of the "landscape mode" always existed in KT! It is just hidden! Now, why Amazon supplies KT with this functionality and just keep it hidden when they know everybody is complaining!? I just can't figure out the reason.


I don't understand it either and I find it annoying especially considering it's simply hidden and existed all along. Maybe they will add it after all then in an update. I didn't buy a kindle touch, despite wanting one, solely because it lacks landscape mode. Thanks for posting.


----------



## fabiolf (Jan 8, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Note that modifying the software in this way is against the terms of service and would likely void your warranty.


Yes, I think you are right about that, but in my case, I got KT as a Xmas gift from my wife that didn't know about this issue. As I am a academic researcher, I really needed to read some PDF in landscape mode, which is the one reasonable way to read some two-column articles. So I decided to take my chances here.

But, in the same link I posted in my previous message, there are some steps one could follow to backup the original files of KT and possible revert it to factory state... and there is always a way to uninstall all the custom code too (also explained there).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

fabiolf said:


> Yes, I think you are right about that, but in my case, I got KT as a Xmas gift from my wife that didn't know about this issue. As I am a academic researcher, I really needed to read some PDF in landscape mode, which is the one reasonable way to read some two-column articles. So I decided to take my chances here.
> 
> But, in the same link I posted in my previous message, there are some steps one could follow to backup the original files of KT and possible revert it to factory state... and there is always a way to uninstall all the custom code too (also explained there).


Nevertheless. . . . I would not recommend it for a device that was still under warranty. And absolutely not recommend it unless someone was _thoroughly_ comfortable with coding and manipulating system files.

YMMV, of course.


----------

